# How to reskin a plow w/pics



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok was so bored was going thru summer pics so i figured i post a repair thread. first pic is what i start with


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Other view


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok lets break it down


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

remove everything


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

add new skin


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

other view


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

add paint and extra ribs


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

add liner plus edge


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

other view


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

add hardware


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Add wings and more


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

some more tape


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

from the back


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Now from the front and we are done. Wish it was as easy as that x4 took some time but look great plus 2 bronco rebuilds what a summer.


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice job. Now you can go make thispayup


----------



## Atrain185 (Dec 24, 2005)

what a difference! that looks great


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

nice job. im gonna work on mine this summer. mines gettin old.(old school meyers)


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

It looks great.:bluebounc


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice job man! How do those skins for for you? We always just paint the fronts as well.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

the liners work great its got to be real cold for the snow and ice to stick....


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

nice, job well done.... i have a question....why do you like the rubber on the wings to be placed behind the cutting edge. you look like a pro with more experience than me. just wondering if i'm installing mine wrong by putting them in front of the cutting edge. i've done this with four plows.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok with the wing behind the cutting edge it does all the work the wing is just for trail off or moving amounts of snow. The wet snow will collect behind the cutting edge and get trapped between both it and the wing so it stays if front of the plow not off to the sides...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Do you have any pictures or information about removing the old skin (cutting the welds, etc) where you purchased the new skin or making the new skin, and attacking the new skin?

I hate to be critical, but this is more of a documentary thread than an educational thread with the how.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok to remove the skin just fire up the cutting torch and blast away or use cutting wheel. For the skin just find the local weld shop and have them roll it if you look close you will see the weld in the middle some shops have larger rollers but my choice was to split the diff down the middle. Also I used 10 gage not 14 to add weight to the plow. I guess that every plow guy has most of the same tools and has some welding stuff in his shop I repair and fab all my own stuff. I just have a prob paying someone else to fix my stuff and who can you call out at 2am so the more you work on your own equipment you have a better working knowledge of it.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

how much did the metal cost you


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Thats looks great, I did about the samething cept instead of replacing the mold board I found a good supply of 3/8 thick poly. Next summer Im going to fab some some wings for my meyer st-90. I still have some extra in case anyones looking for anyone that might be looking for some......Rob


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*Wow*

Thats real deal.....Nice job.... all said and done what did it cost ya to do your self?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry to come across that way- I reread my post. Didn't come out the way I was thinking it. Sooner or later someone would have asked about skin removal, or more of the steps of how you did it. I've seen it a hundred times on a couple of other boards.

I was mainly curious about the material supply, and how you had the curve put in- good to know. 
Looks great- I like the reinforcement you did.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

No prob remember i was bored cost was about 200 bucks in parts and some labor from my weld shop for the roll. You just need a roller at any weld shop but they need the frame to get the right curv.Most shops have a 4foot roller so some got to piece it together. paint was good old rustolem sun burst with some coats of clear on top.Then the liner from mill supply 70 bucks.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

*Next please.....*

Please do mine next :bluebounc . great job, thanks for the info on your post. I think I will try a poly moldboard plow next though. 
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14887&d=1138495001


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I also have one poly that was the easy one just some sand blast and paint ...


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

An absolutely fantastic job...well done!!!


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Now I know why MacGuyver retired. He was an amateur compared to fernalddude.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

What was wrong with the old skin? In the pics it looked like it could of just been sandblasted than painted. Great job BTW.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

the oldest moldboard was toast plus i needed some extra weight so i just upgraded and i had a great summer with dad doing all the work...


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

bump bump bump


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

as for getting the plate rolled, make a carboard pattern of the curve, that will give the shop doing the rolling all they need to get the right shape.

check with the shop before your plate is cut to size. different types of rollers give different results. our 36" will roll right to the end. our 8' rolls, leave about 4-41/2" of flat on each end. not a big deal, unless your steel is cut right to size.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

No offense but this thread is over two years old.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

LMAO Oldie but a goodie old post do have life. But the plows are still working fine.


----------



## FreshGrounder1 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Looks Good*

Hope it thats easy on my Fisher HD 7 1/2


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Fernalddude: Long time no talk to. You are the Bronco II man. You should see the one done the street from me. He had an 8 inch lift put on and it is a cherry 1991 - 2 tone gray and black.I told him any problems myself and a Guy I know on the Internet can help you.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Mick Iam on just not posting as much


----------

